# Problem with my mousse, liquid at the bottom!



## Esmeralda (Mar 16, 2015)

Help, please! I've been making some orange cheese mousses and everything looks perfect the moment they are ready, but the next day they have some drops of liquid at the bottom (I can see it because they are in a triangular transparent glass). I've tried everything I had in mind, but I still don't know what the problem is.

The ingredients I used are:
250g cream cheese
1 cup whipping cream
5 eggs (white and yolks separated)
1 oz Grand Marnier
1 oz Triple Sec
50 ml orange juice
125 g sugar
pinch of salt
9 g of gelatine.
I whip the yolks and I add the cream cheese.
I mix the gelatine with the Orange juice and liquor and add it to the yolks and cheese mixture.
I whip cream, and in other bowl the white eggs (room temperature) with a pinch of salt.
I prepare the syrop with the sugar and add it slowly to the white eggs.
I keep mixing it until white eggs are no hot anymore.

I mix everything carefully with a spatula. Everything looks perfect but the very next day I can see some liquid in the glass. White eggs are cooked, how can it be? Might I need more gelatin? What am I doing wrong? Help me, please!

I used unflavoured powder gelatine (Knox brand), not the whole pouch, only 9 g. I dissolved it in 30 ml of cold water and mix it with the orange juice and liquor, then I heat everything in the stove until boiling, when it cools down a little bit I add this mix to the cream cheese and yolks while they are been whipped in the machine. 

The recipe is from "Professional Baking, Fifth Edition. Wayne Gisslen". The only difference is that I used the five yolks mixed with the cream cheese (in that recipe they are not included), because I like the flavour and the yellowish colour they give. That's why I thought I didn't need extra gelatine. 

Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Addie (Mar 17, 2015)

First, let me give you a warm welcome to DC. If you have a question, we have someone who can answer it. 

I am sure someone will be along with an answer to your problem. I am not the one to do this for you.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 21, 2015)

First, I have to admit I clicked on the thread because I found it interesting that someone was cooking mouse, and my first thought was that there really can't much be meat on one of those. 

Seriously, it sounds like condensation might be the issue. If that's the case, maybe let it completely cool before you wrap it up and refrigerate it.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 22, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> First, I have to admit I clicked on the thread because I found it interesting that someone was cooking mouse, and my first thought was that there really can't much be meat on one of those.
> 
> Seriously, it sounds like condensation might be the issue. If that's the case, maybe let it completely cool before you wrap it up and refrigerate it.


You reminded me of something. I used to live in a log cabin. I was married to a Scot. He had shot a moose and it was yummy. He spoke with his sister, who lives just outside Edinburgh. He told her that we were eating a lot of moose. It wasn't until later that we found out that she had been horrified because she thought he meant "mouse", since "moose" is how "mouse" is pronounced by Scots.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 22, 2015)

I have no advice, but thanks to Steve and Taxy, I think I just coughed up a lung or something.


----------

